# Schools in Alfaz/Albir



## elainecyprus (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi all. I would like any info, experience, advice regarding schools in Alfaz and Albir for a 10 and 12 year old (both boys). Is the language they are taught in mainly Valenciano? Which language do most of the locals speak?


----------

